# Shield EZ RECALL.



## txace01 (Oct 12, 2020)

https://www.mpshieldezrecall.com
Mine was part of this recall..


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

a buddy of mine, well his sister has one. she did not know of the recall, they had not notified her yet.

so i gave him, to give to her, the web page information.

her's IS a part of this recall as well.


----------

